# Pokémon based rp



## Weylyn_Ausiroth (Dec 27, 2016)

This rp is an 18+ pokemon based within a server of the program discord. It's been falling a bit low on posting within the past few weeks and I'm hoping to pick it back up. To add a couple of things here, your fursona can be made into a trainer. I've also made it to where there's about ten different areas to rp in. If you have any oth questions you can contact me by my discord user Sylver#4995.

Also, I'll be working for the next eight hours so I'll be a bit slow to respond until I'm out of work.
(First post here so hopefully I'm not breaking any rules with this.)


----------

